# 2008 Vent Noir question



## Sashana (Dec 19, 2007)

Does anyone know how large a tire will fit this frame? Eyeballing it, it looks like a 28c but I'd really like to go 32c. If the stock brakes are a fit problem and not the frame or fork I have an old canti brake set I can put on in it's place. Any info appreciated even if it's bad news for me.

Thanks.

Sashana


----------

